# Sequin heat transfers



## trendsettergraph

I am new to this!!! Help please! I am looking for sequin heat transfers. I know they are out there but cannot find them. Where do I need to look to get them wholesale? Thanks for anyones help!


----------



## tfalk

Sequins are plastic, I highly doubt they would hold up to a heat press. They are typically sewn on to garments... I have a supplier for sequin reels if that would help but you would need an embroidery machine with a sequin attachment.


----------



## Rodney

trendsettergraph said:


> I am new to this!!! Help please! I am looking for sequin heat transfers. I know they are out there but cannot find them. Where do I need to look to get them wholesale? Thanks for anyones help!


Are you looking for stock designs or looking to make your own custom designs?

All American Supply just came out with a machine that can _make_ custom sequin heat transfers. 

Here's a video of it in action:





You may want to contact them to see if they know of a place to buy the heat applied sequins.


----------



## tfalk

Way cool Rodney, never heard of that machine before... The sequins look identical to the ones we use on the embroidery machine, I didn't see anything on their site about buying heat applicable sequins...


----------



## trendsettergraph

Okay so let me ask another question. I have seen a lot of shirts that have material on them. Like our mascot is GOATS and G is zebra material and O is re shimmery material and so on. Does anyone know if those are heat pressed they don't looked sew on but I can't find them.


----------



## lizziemaxine

trendsettergraph said:


> Okay so let me ask another question. I have seen a lot of shirts that have material on them. Like our mascot is GOATS and G is zebra material and O is re shimmery material and so on. Does anyone know if those are heat pressed they don't looked sew on but I can't find them.


Heat applied transfer material more than likely.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Rodney said:


> Are you looking for stock designs or looking to make your own custom designs?
> 
> All American Supply just came out with a machine that can _make_ custom sequin heat transfers.


Okay, I want one of those machines.


----------



## trendsettergraph

I am looking for custom designs. if you know where I could order them from.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

trendsettergraph said:


> I am looking for custom designs. if you know where I could order them from.


I've seen sequin designs advertised as Spangle, Hot Fix Spangle, Spangle Chain, Spangle Motifs, etc..... 

I don't know of any companies off the top of my head.

Good Luck : )


----------



## dan-ann

Wonder if I could get one of those machines for my anniversary - what fun


----------



## aztshirtfan

Try SEQUIN HEAT-TRANSFER 

Good luck with your project!

Paul


----------



## tfalk

dan-ann said:


> Wonder if I could get one of those machines for my anniversary - what fun


 
We have the sequin device for our SWF embroidery machine and it's a lot of fun with the stuff you can create with it...


----------



## jdconey

I am new here but I see Proworld has sequin transfers that work with a heat press


----------



## proworlded

We have several designs, and more coming.


----------



## Krystle1981

Is it real sequins or poor bling?


----------



## Eview1

Looks real at pro world, I have a sample from _All American Supply__ that came right off the machine it is real also just heat press to apply._


----------



## Krystle1981

I was looking at it on my phone at first. Couldn't really tell. That's really neat!


----------



## Eview1

There are some close ups at their site and some items for sale as well.


----------



## DivineBling

Krystle1981 said:


> I was looking at it on my phone at first. Couldn't really tell. That's really neat!


You'll get to see the machines in action at the All American booth at ISS FW. They're REALLY pushing that sequin machine.


----------



## Krystle1981

I like the sequins but that's one machine I wouldn't consider. It's so limited in what it can do. Well I guess the rhinestone setting machines are the same way but I totally want one!


----------



## sharonly

Does anyone know the cost of the aasp-300 for doing the sequin designs? I saw it but they were busy and could not get to them to ask. 

I do the rhinestones by hand and was wondering if you could work with the rolls and make designs by hand as well till you could afford a machine. Never saw the sequins till today and thought they looked nice.


----------



## dazzabling

sharonly said:


> Does anyone know the cost of the aasp-300 for doing the sequin designs? I saw it but they were busy and could not get to them to ask.
> 
> I do the rhinestones by hand and was wondering if you could work with the rolls and make designs by hand as well till you could afford a machine. Never saw the sequins till today and thought they looked nice.


Just like rhinestones, the sequins are based on the type and size of
the image you are making. There should have been a brochure that 
was available to explain the cost plus a sequin price listing. 

They have some motifs that they sell online, plus you can request a sample. motifs

With the custom orders they usually its refer you to a AA Sequin Owner.


----------



## sharonly

They had a brochure but it was just an add sort of thing and no pricing in it at all. So no idea how much the machine itself costs which is what I am curious about. 

I did go on line and request a sample. I have not found any where that sells just loose hot fix sequence just the kind already loaded for the machine in a spool. The company that sells the machine does not have a lot of transfers made up, just offer a few. 

But I do really appreciate your reply.  thank you.


----------



## dazzabling

I don't know of any loose hot fix sequin, so far I have seen them on the roll. 

You must take in account the number of sequins, size(s) of the sequins (range from 2mm- 9mm) and type (metallic,holographic,white, etc) number of sequins color/type/size changes , all over size of the transfer. The brochure that had the addition took in account the average number of sequins in a single design and the price per sequins cost if the spool was at a certain price.

So, like with embroidery (stitches), rhinestones (number,size) you don't know until the design has been quoted or ran through an estimator of sorts. They are many factors to sequin transfers like with any custom item. As you saw AA prices range so could help but get with AA to find a local sequin owner to get some real numbers down. Other factors amongst owners will determine a more firm price.


----------



## sharonly

I am wanting to make sequin transfers from the hot fix sequins. I can only find hot fix sequins in the spool, but can not afford the machine at this time. Do any of you do these by hand using the spool? If so, how do you separate the sequins to apply to the transfer? Is there a tool I could buy or use to make this quick and efficient? ( other than the $20.000 machine? lol) 

I appreciate any help you might give.  Thank you!


----------



## dazzabling

sharonly said:


> I am wanting to make sequin transfers from the hot fix sequins. I can only find hot fix sequins in the spool, but can not afford the machine at this time. Do any of you do these by hand using the spool? If so, how do you separate the sequins to apply to the transfer? Is there a tool I could buy or use to make this quick and efficient? ( other than the $20.000 machine? lol)
> 
> I appreciate any help you might give.  Thank you!


Your best bet would be to outsource to someone who has the machine. This machine is very fast and accurate, it would be very time consuming doing it by hand.


----------



## DivineBling

I agree with Carla. I think vsrhinestones.com has the machines.


----------



## sharonly

I am doing that now, and would continue to do so on large orders, but the lady I met that does them has a minimum order and if I just need onesy twosy, custom orders I will need to do on my own. 

Trust me, If I can get the minimum in the orders, I am going to her for those. lol AS I imagine it will be time consuming. Thank you for your advice thought.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

As far as I know the sequin only come on the spools so you would have to cut each one off then place it which would be very difficult for the smaller sizes. If you place them in the lines without cutting them, they do not look good when the fabric stretches. You could use the larger sizes to maybe add a little more sparkle with the larger ones, 7mm and 9mm, by cutting those apart. The large sequin are gorgeous.


----------



## sharonly

Thank you so much for the advice. I will try it! 

Have a great day!


----------



## bridgeph

Is this what you are talking about? I got these at the ISS trade show in Atlanta. Have sold a ton of them but am looking for another supplier. One that speaks English so I can order some custom stuff. Let me know if you find anyone else.


----------



## rjkinman

Bridgett,
Who do you order you sequin transfer from?


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Bridgett, those are nice. Are they kind of heavy or thick? I like that the you don't really feel the threadless ones on a shirt, but that is awesome looking


----------



## bridgeph

I get mine from J&J Motiff

index 

Please tell them that Bridgett from Artistic Images in Georgia referred you....

They are supper nice but I really need some custom stuff done and it is hard to communicate with them....


----------



## bridgeph

index 

Sorry


----------



## apparelprincess

Is J&J in China? Does anyone local do these?


----------



## bridgeph

No they are in Texas. I am looking for another company that can make these so that I can get some made up with our town name. I have sold several hundred of these shirts with the applique on them. Do anyone out there know of any other company that sells or makes these?


----------



## jennjenn97

I have custom sequin transfers made all the time. J & J are wonderful people for stock. I do know that make custome transfers. High min. VSrhinestone are overpriced and down right rude. I have seen them at many shows and they know me.


----------



## Nick Rocco

Heat Press Inc in Anaheim, Ca offers custom sequin heat transfers.


----------



## DivineBling

jennjenn97 said:


> I have custom sequin transfers made all the time. J & J are wonderful people for stock. I do know that make custome transfers. High min. VSrhinestone are overpriced and down right rude. I have seen them at many shows and they know me.


I, too, have seen VS Rhinestones at many shows and they know me. I've never experienced either one of them being rude. They are always very nice.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

You might try and contact All American and see if they have sold a machine in your area. They sale the most popular Sequin (spangle) machine on the market right now. They should have a list of people who have purchased the machine in your area. Just an idea.


----------



## justsusie

Hi- Do any one of you know of a site where I can buy files for this AA sequin machine? We just got one this week and are looking to purchase files 

Need .dst extension files- 

We are in process of getting digitizer set up.. but we want to play with this now! lol


----------



## lizziemaxine

If I remember correctly from talking to them at trade shows, you can use embroidery files. dst is an embroidery file format. www.emblibrary.com is a good place to purchase designs.


----------



## tfalk

As Jane mentioned, DST is an embroidery format. Does the software convert existing DST files from stitches to sequins or does the file need to be digitized as a sequin fill in the first place? Big difference...


----------



## HotFix Tech

there are a few machines out there that produce the sequins the one from all american which is posted above and mesa sells the decos. Here is a video. 
DECOS Spangle (Threadless Sequin) Motif Setting Machine - YouTube 
those are sequins and another new things are the spangle they look just like sequins but they don't have a hole in the middle of them. As far as I know there are only two companies that carry those types of machines Mesa distributers and cole desi. I don't have anyone I can give out to outsource your transfers from but if you are looking for the heat press sequins still on the role all american and mesa have them on their supply web sites.


----------



## Stitch-Up

We're in the UK and just ordered the 4 spool sequin machine from All American.

We own the NeoFlex for 3 years and plan creating designs using both DTG print and hotfix sequins.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

Did you look at the prospangle machine? If so what made you go with the All American?


----------



## Stitch-Up

Hi Scott, no, I didn't look at that machine.

Being in the UK support is very important and the support I've received from All American has surpassed my expectations, hence the reason for the choice.

Cheers

John


----------



## MarStephenson761

I just finished a lot of research on this terminology, the most common term is "spangle transfers" or "spangle transfer machine" for the equipment. That's if you're looking for the kind that heat presses on like a rhinestone transfer. "spangles" are basically sequins without the holes..


----------



## MarStephenson761

Spangle Transfers, like the ones made with our ProSpangle, are designed to be heat pressed. We recommend about 330 for 10 seconds or so.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Hey Mark, how do you like the prospangle machine? I'm in the market for one. What's the price on it???


----------



## MarStephenson761

valleyboy_1 said:


> Hey Mark, how do you like the prospangle machine? I'm in the market for one. What's the price on it???


Sorry for the late response. We actually post our standard package pricing on all of our websites now.


----------



## BeDazzle

Did you ever find a source for sequin hear transfers?


----------

